# What was Anti-Semitic about "The Passion of the Christ"?



## Havoc (Aug 4, 2006)

I never saw it.


----------



## FrostXian (Aug 4, 2006)

I dont know, the movie was pretty lame and funny. I can't believe people pay to see a guy getting whipped for 30 minutes.
Sadists.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 4, 2006)

People say the film is Anti-Semitic because Jesus gets brutally torchered for two hours by Jews I guess.  *shrug*

Nevermind that Jesus was a Jew to begin with.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 4, 2006)

OK I'm still not seeing the Anti-semitism.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 4, 2006)

Mafioso11 said:
			
		

> It wasn't the Jews, it was the Romans. The Jews condemned him, yes, but the Romans are the ones who killed and tortured him.



Yes, which is why I have no idea where people get the idea that it was the Jews who did all that.

Oh wait, yes I do.  Because people are stupid.


----------



## Omens (Aug 4, 2006)

It's not antisemitism, it simply reminded the jews that they condemed him to perscution and eventual death.  This obviously upsets them because they don't believe christ was the son of god.  So they feel like their getting the finger pointed at them...  Thats what I think anyways.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 4, 2006)

It's historic. 

In instances such as the Crusades, Pogroms, and in Nazi Germany people would often set up Passion Plays to enrage local Christians into launching murderous rampages on Jews.  More often then not, these plays would show the Jews as responsible for Jesus's death.

But one must consider the following:

1.)The Romans killed Jesus
2.)The local Roman official is the one who decided Jesus would die.
3.)The Jews were persecuted themselves by the Romans. They had little influence over any real Roman decisions.

The Jews were blamed because after Rome became a Christian state under Emperor Constantine, They didn't want their own country to of been the one that killed their Lord.


----------



## Razgriez (Aug 4, 2006)

The Jews wanted him dead. They kept on pestering the local Roman government until they took him and punished him.
At first they wouldnt take him because he never did anything wrong in the first place and they told them to go somewhere else. The king that Jesus is supposively under didnt judge him because he didnt care.
Then they went back to the local Roman government and the guy was forced to make a desicion. Crucify Jesus or have the entire Jewish population in total chaos.
Well at first he had him whiped but the Kews wanted him crucifed. So they crucified him. I do believe the movie was as cloase to the bible as possible because the Jews did get Jesus killed. No wonder they deny he ever existed!


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 4, 2006)

Considering that Yeshua himself was a Jew, I fail to see the point.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 4, 2006)

Did the movie show Romans beating Jesus or did it show Jews? I didn't see it.


----------



## Razgriez (Aug 4, 2006)

The Jews wanted him punished by the Romans because the Jews didnt have the authority to do so.

The Roman government was the law in the area and the Jewish temple didnt have the power to do so. They did rough him up a bit.
The Romans were the ones who directly beat him.

Jesus was a victim of politics.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, blaspheomy was quite a crime back then.


----------



## DesertLily (Aug 4, 2006)

There was a lot of fuss about it being anti-semetic because of the Jews condemning Jesus.  Funny, because it's historical, or Biblical, to whatever you believe.  Either way, people are just trying to find any and every reason they can to get pissed off about it.  *shrugs*


----------



## kapsi (Aug 4, 2006)

Everything that doesn't portray Jews as everyone's victim is anti semitic.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 4, 2006)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Everything that doesn't portray Jews as everyone's victim is anti semitic.



Yea that me me lol.


----------



## Razgriez (Aug 4, 2006)

I think its crap.

This movie is a great movie. Its all the anti-christian crap that really is putting down this movie more then what the Jews did to Jesus. Its historically true according to the bible.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 4, 2006)

*shrugs* i guess by the sounds of things it wasn't so anti semitic after all.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 4, 2006)

Red Viking said:
			
		

> Yes, which is why I have no idea where people get the idea that it was the Jews who did all that.
> 
> Oh wait, yes I do.  Because people are stupid.




Apparently, you're the one who's full of ignorance here.

The jews condemned him, THEY are the reason he was tortured. So in effect, yes, they did all that.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 4, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> The Jews wanted him dead. They kept on pestering the local Roman government until they took him and punished him.
> At first they wouldnt take him because he never did anything wrong in the first place and they told them to go somewhere else. The king that Jesus is supposively under didnt judge him because he didnt care.
> Then they went back to the local Roman government and the guy was forced to make a desicion. Crucify Jesus or have the entire Jewish population in total chaos.
> Well at first he had him whiped but the Kews wanted him crucifed. So they crucified him. I do believe the movie was as cloase to the bible as possible because the Jews did get Jesus killed. No wonder they deny he ever existed!



I think the Jews were pissed at Jesus in the first place because they wanted him to deliver them from the Romans like Moses did with the Egyptians or something to that effect.  But Jesus didn't end up doing what they expected so they became angry.

That and something about how the church at the time was afraid that they would lose their power.

But, common, it was nearly 2,000 years ago and, regardless of your religion, I think we can all agree that Jesus can be considered as one of the most influential individuals to have ever lived due to his martyrdom.



			
				Sasuke said:
			
		

> Apparently, you're the one who's full of ignorance here.
> 
> The jews condemned him, THEY are the reason he was tortured. So in effect, yes, they did all that.
> 
> Thanks for playing.



So what if Jews were the ones who killed Jesus?  The ones who condemned him died long ago and are beyond mortal judgement.  Why should the Jews living now be held responsible?  It's like saying that I'm responsible for the slave trade because I'm white.

But then again, like I said: People are stupid.


----------



## Razgriez (Aug 4, 2006)

Red Viking said:
			
		

> I think the Jews were pissed at Jesus in the first place because they wanted him to deliver them from the Romans like Moses did with the Egyptians or something to that effect.  But Jesus didn't end up doing what they expected so they became angry.
> 
> That and something about how the church at the time was afraid that they would lose their power.
> 
> But, common, it was nearly 2,000 years ago and, regardless of your religion, I think we can all agree that Jesus can be considered as one of the most influential individuals to have ever lived due to his martyrdom.


Jesus was challenging the Jewish church and they didnt like it. Just like how many organizations in that day would deal with threats to their rule. They killed him, but ended up making a Martyre and plus apparantly God then smashed the temple to pieces.

makes total sense that the Jews deny Jesus's first coming. They royally fucked up and had him crucified and then god got pissed and destoried their temple. Doesnt sound like a bright future for the Jews if Jesus comes for a second time.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 4, 2006)

Red Viking said:
			
		

> So what if Jews were the ones who killed Jesus?  The ones who condemned him died long ago and are beyond mortal judgement.  Why should the Jews living now be held responsible?  It's like saying that I'm responsible for the slave trade because I'm white.
> 
> But then again, like I said: People are stupid.




Whoa whoa whoa...let's not get crazy here. You're putting words into my mouth. I'm not blaming the jews that are alive for Jesus' death. I'm just saying that - what you asid earlier, was wrong.


----------



## Razgriez (Aug 4, 2006)

Cause god is a fucked up individual who says you will burn for eternity for stealing a cookie if you dont repent!


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 4, 2006)

That's why people should just _give_ me cookies.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 4, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> Cause god is a fucked up individual who says you will burn for eternity for stealing a cookie if you dont repent!




Actually god says he hates you, and only you.


----------



## Zhongda (Aug 4, 2006)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Everything that doesn't portray Jews as everyone's victim is anti semitic.


i am going to have to quote this


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 4, 2006)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Everything that doesn't portray Jews as everyone's victim is anti semitic.




hahaha


 That's rich.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2006)

It wasn't made to be anti-semetic. I'd say the Jews do this often, and they do this more than usual(Munich is a perfect example that anything that isn't 100% pro Jew is evil), everyone does this period. Look at Davinci code......Christians bitched just as much.

And regardless of everything, the movie doesn't condem current jews either. Hell, they took out the line where the Jews say "On the blood of our children" or whatever(was still spoken, but subtitle wasn't there)

It wont make anyone more anti-semetic and anyone who becomes more anti-semetic is one gullible full.........


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 21, 2006)

I didn't see it, because my jewish father didn't want me to go see it. haha.
Anyways, from what I've heard [at least in the Jewish community], Jews were protrayed poorly in the movie, and somewhat always to blame.

I usually don't go into threads like this, just because I don't like involving my religion in things.


----------



## Even (Aug 22, 2006)

The movie doesn't portray the Jews poorly. The ones who tortured Jesus were the Romans, not the Jews. The Jews were portrayed just as they were in the Bible. Jesus himself was a Jew too, you now. Actually, the purpose of Jesus coming to Earth, was to die for our sins, so we could be saved. Gods intention when He sent Jesus to Earth WAS for him to die on the cross. If you look at it that way, the Jews actually did him a favor


----------



## Jonas (Aug 22, 2006)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Everything that doesn't portray Jews as everyone's victim is anti semitic.


    

Oh my...


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 22, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> I never saw it.




I think it was the part were teh angry jewish mob kept yelling to kill jesus


----------



## escamoh (Aug 22, 2006)

The movie was lame.


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 22, 2006)

Even said:
			
		

> The movie doesn't portray the Jews poorly. The ones who tortured Jesus were the Romans, not the Jews. The Jews were portrayed just as they were in the Bible. Jesus himself was a Jew too, you now. Actually, the purpose of Jesus coming to Earth, was to die for our sins, so we could be saved. Gods intention when He sent Jesus to Earth WAS for him to die on the cross. If you look at it that way, the Jews actually did him a favor




um. wow. I do know Jesus was a jew. thank you for reiterating that for the millionth time.  
I honestly don't believe in Jesus, I just grew up being a reformed Jew.
I don't like bring religion into things, because usually when you do, the just causes a fuss and people get appalled at things, but yeah, I was just stating what other people said.
I didn't see this movie, and I honestly don't care one way or another.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 22, 2006)

The only thing this movie can be accused of is sucking ass but banking due to guilt-trpping people into believing. Let's show a guy get his ass beat for two hoirs. I can due that at my uncle's house when he's drunk/


----------



## Takeoff (Aug 22, 2006)

Red Viking said:
			
		

> I think the Jews were pissed at Jesus in the first place because they wanted him to deliver them from the Romans like Moses did with the Egyptians or something to that effect.  But Jesus didn't end up doing what they expected so they became angry.
> 
> That and something about how the church at the time was afraid that they would lose their power.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!! 
i mean comeon!!!! and you say you know what happened in the bibel??? where in hell did u read these parts???

the Jews HATED Jesus because he belived in something that were forbiden in the Jewish comunity (he belived he was the son of god... etc etc, and the jews belived that he was not. its just as simple as that)
so anyways they didnt like him and they WANTED him dead, so they told the Romes that he was beliving in different stuff than the romens did (which was the truth after all, and was forbiden by the Romens)
and there comes the part that jesus goes to hiding and then that guy that i forgot his name tells the romens where jesus was hiding.
the ROMENS killed him and crusified him, as it was a common way of killing back than.
that is the whole story.... unlike some people in the world think or belive... 

Now about the part that was anti-semi in the movie was that it showed the rebay's (Rebay's=Jewish priests) and the chief Rebay in an un human way (for the ones who didnt see the movie: they were showed like morderers who only cared about jesus death, which was not true. they hated him AND wanted him dead, but the way shown in the movie was too brutal and inhuman as possible).
That was the anti-semi part because the film makers were giving the rebay's and the chief rebay a bad name (which is equall to an Israeli/Jewesh producer to create a movie that only says: "jesus was a dumbass" etc)
now it is important for me to say that I am not siding any side of the two groups. I say that people have the right to belive in anything they want, even if i clearly think they are wrong. I am not saying that jesus was wrong nor the jews! ( I dont want to get into a religious based fight, just a waste of time in my opinion...)


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't know about you american's reaction over there. The jews that spoke up against it here in Sweden said that the jews were protrayed badly.

And there is some point to it; all the jews in the movie look like ugly retards. But I'm unsure if that's how they mean. ^^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2006)

It wasn't.

People are just stupid.


----------

